# 7 DPO huge temperature dip



## cheerios

Ok, so I had a H.U.G.E temperature dip today! It went from 36.88 to 36.4 overnight! Its only 8DPO so I doubt that my AF would show its face so early. 

I never have temperature dips, esp. not after ovulation. And never such huge ones!!!! If you look at the link to my chart, my temperatures are very stable after ovulation. 

Hmmm.... I was hoping for something different this cycle, but now I'm trying so hard not to worry! But again, there's nothing to worry about if I'm not pregnant, wahhahahahah!!!!! 

Is this possible that it could be implantation dip??? Could anybody take a look at my chart and let me know what you think?


----------



## MariaF

I say implantation :happydance:

Im a day behind you (despite what FF says!) and Im the opposite - I had another mini-spike today :shrug:
don't want to read much into it. Will just need to see what happens with the temps over the next few days and pray af doesn't come!!

Would be amazing to be bump buddies!

Any symptoms?


----------



## hopefulchick

You have a very good chance of that being implantation. After reading through FF, I found that 8 dpo is the average day for implantation dips!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Implantation-dip-study.html

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Implantation-dip.html

Good luck. I hope this is your cycle and you get a nice big rise tomorrow!


----------



## cheerios

MariaF - How are you? It would be awesome to be bump buddies! No symptoms!!! Not complaining though, I'm thankful that the progesterone pills are treating me well!

And just took a look at your chart. Your temps are looking awesome!!!! When are you testing?


----------



## cheerios

Hopefulchick - How are you? Thanks for checking it out on FF for me!!! :) I did get a temperature rise today. I told myself that I won't POAS unless my temperatures are unusual - like an unusual rise or something.


----------



## DragonMummy

check out my last chart hun ;)

Massive dip at 7dpo, bfp at 8dpo


----------



## cheerios

Hey girls,
I had to look at my chart again and realized that my temp. dip was at 7DPO not 8DPO.... hmmm.... guess I including the day of ovulation as one of the days. 

I tested today (9DPO) and BFN though....plus my temp dipped again....not as much as the previous one but still a dip.


----------



## cheerios

DragonMummy said:


> check out my last chart hun ;)
> 
> Massive dip at 7dpo, bfp at 8dpo

DragonMummy

Thanks for sharing your chart with me! Yeah, I got a dip on the same day as you, 7DPO too. :) BUT I had a rise on 8DPO followed by another dip today at 9DPO.... I was hoping for an upward pattern after my dip, but today's temp. is making me doubt that. 

Plus its still a BFN at 9DPO...so no luck like your BFP at 8DPO. So happy that your pregnancy is advancing well though!


----------



## MariaF

I ma in a very similar boat as you, hun. I had a "triphasic" chart with a second temperature rise, but today there was a dip...Similar thing happened in the first cycle of Clomid...


----------



## cheerios

Hey MariaF

We're in similar boats..... let's encourage each other on on this last 1ww ok??? 

**hugs**


----------



## MariaF

Yeah! Good idea! I really need some encouragement ;). I've been feeling right down at the moment :(


----------



## cheerios

Hey Maria
I know exactly how you feel. I cried today cos of my BFN.... its horrible, this TTC journey. I wish I just knew when we would get pregnant, then I wouldn't even bother to try or get my hopes up.


----------



## prettycrabby

Hi Cherrios, what ended up happening with your chart? I am at 7 DPO today and had a big drop... trying not to get discouraged! Hope for the best for you!!


----------



## cheerios

prettycrabby.... you can click to see my chart... I'm still waiting to test....not testing until Friday....so I don't know if the dip meant anything.


----------



## MariaF

Cheerios - I had another dip today - at 12/13DPO :cry: And lots of af cramps.

I do feel like a failure this cycle. I ovulated with 2 eggs, we had sex at the right times and it STILL didn't happen!!! WHY? :nope:

You'd think that when other get pregnant from having sex once a month at a totally wrong time and get pregnant - when you've taken all those horrible drugs and followed all other instructions, it should happen for you, shouldn't it?!

Im going to see the gunaecologist tonight and have a chat with him. Also hoping to get hubby's SA results.
I think we'll be taking a break in December and then going for an IUI in January. 
I also want to get my cervical mucus tested to see if it's hostile to sperm may be. But then again IUI would sort that out as the sperm is injected right inside the womb.

How are today, Ladies?


----------



## cheerios

MariaF said:


> Cheerios - I had another dip today - at 12/13DPO :cry: And lots of af cramps.
> 
> I do feel like a failure this cycle. I ovulated with 2 eggs, we had sex at the right times and it STILL didn't happen!!! WHY? :nope:
> 
> You'd think that when other get pregnant from having sex once a month at a totally wrong time and get pregnant - when you've taken all those horrible drugs and followed all other instructions, it should happen for you, shouldn't it?!
> 
> Im going to see the gunaecologist tonight and have a chat with him. Also hoping to get hubby's SA results.
> I think we'll be taking a break in December and then going for an IUI in January.
> I also want to get my cervical mucus tested to see if it's hostile to sperm may be. But then again IUI would sort that out as the sperm is injected right inside the womb.
> 
> How are today, Ladies?

Dear Maria
:hugs:

I TOTALLY understand how you feel. With every inch of my body. Really. 

It feels so unfair sometimes. Really. 

My only consolation is that God knows what He's doing. And He won't short-change me. I keep reminding myself lest I forget. 

I do want to conduct more tests too, but I think my FS is sooo busy that it won't happen by the end of this year anymore. How was your chat with your gynae?


----------



## MariaF

Hey there Cheerios. Im cd4 so not as upset anymore.

My chat with the Dr didnt go that well actually... He advised against IUI because he's convinced that although my follicles burst the egg cant get through the thick capsule around the ovary so im not ovulating properly. He suggested waiting till spring/summer and then do ovarian drilling.
We also hot SA results back and Dh has twice the average in count and motility which is brilliant! But only 8% morphology. The minimum is 4% so theoreticallg he's fine but it still seems low...

So here we are, back to 50mg of Clomid and waiting, waiting, waiting!

What have you decided to do this cycle


----------



## cheerios

MariaF said:


> Hey there Cheerios. Im cd4 so not as upset anymore.
> 
> My chat with the Dr didnt go that well actually... He advised against IUI because he's convinced that although my follicles burst the egg cant get through the thick capsule around the ovary so im not ovulating properly. He suggested waiting till spring/summer and then do ovarian drilling.
> We also hot SA results back and Dh has twice the average in count and motility which is brilliant! But only 8% morphology. The minimum is 4% so theoreticallg he's fine but it still seems low...
> 
> So here we are, back to 50mg of Clomid and waiting, waiting, waiting!
> 
> What have you decided to do this cycle

Hey MariaF
How did your Dr come to that conclusion? What results did he use? I'm also suspecting that something's wrong with my ovulation too. Cos other than my first ovulation from my left ovary, the next 2 ovulation from my right ovary resulted in hardly any ovulation signs - no sore boobs, nothing! 

From my left ovary, its like my boobs were burning and I just knew that I ovulated...and my blood test confirmed a pretty good / strong ovulation. But my right ovary is like not really working very well - I feel. 

I think the morphorlogy is fine dear....4% is normal I think. So 8 is double that amount.


----------

